# Maximum Tip Restriction?!?!



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

I just had a rider want to leave a $15 dollar tip but Uber’s app restricted it to 10 dollars maximum.

Disgusting. Too many control restrictions to claim we are independent contractors.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> I just had a rider want to leave a $15 dollar tip but Uber's app restricted it to 10 dollars maximum.
> 
> Disgusting. Too many control restrictions to claim we are independent contractors.


Honky just posted this on another thread. Maybe this is a new update or maybe even a bug &#129300;.

How much was the fare?


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Honky just posted this on another thread. Maybe this is a new update or maybe even a bug &#129300;.
> 
> How much was the fare?


$19 on my end, $31-$35 rider end. I requested using their phone.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's a maximum of 2X the fare in Brasil..............as I've tried to tip driver's there. 

I have no clue what it is here in Kanaduh, as tips suck, and I usually never toss the driver more than $5 anyways.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

It used to be that the rider could tip you a second time is separate transaction if they amount they wanted to tip exceeded the cap. I had that happen when I helped a biker fix a flat tire in the boondocks. Two xactions... about $50 as best I recall.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I had a pax actually contact Uber so he could leave me a bigger tip. They let him. Not that you're going to find too many pax willing to do that.......


----------



## LordBinky (Dec 11, 2019)

I helped a girl move house last week while on Lyft, carting a few boxes and what not. She wanted to tip me $30 but the app would only let her do $23.12. It was about an $8 trip.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

LordBinky said:


> I helped a girl move house last week while on Lyft, carting a few boxes and what not. She wanted to tip me $30 but the app would only let her do $23.12. It was about an $8 trip.


So Lyft is doing it too.

Uber/Lyft shouldn't be allowed to set a maximum. I understand fraud exists but that's them to figure out on their own, not set limits on us.


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> So Lyft is doing it too.
> 
> Uber/Lyft shouldn't be allowed to set a maximum. I understand fraud exists but that's them to figure out on their own, not set limits on us.


The rider can go back in and "add to tip" as a second transaction.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

turtle75 said:


> The rider can go back in and "add to tip" as a second transaction.
> View attachment 404218


Ok, good to know. However it still is tip discouraging. It's a slap in the face. We should leave feedback.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

LordBinky said:


> I helped a girl move house last week while on Lyft, carting a few boxes and what not. She wanted to tip me $30 but the app would only let her do $23.12. It was about an $8 trip.


With lyft they can add more through the emailed receipt .


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

It's to prevent accidents


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> It's to prevent accidents


A confirmation screen can fix that if you entered in a high tip.


----------



## Mikemike88 (Jun 8, 2018)

LordBinky said:


> I helped a girl move house last week while on Lyft, carting a few boxes and what not. She wanted to tip me $30 but the app would only let her do $23.12. It was about an $8 trip.


$8 on your end but probably $11.56 on passenger side


----------

